# braunfel smoker



## boykjo (Dec 25, 2010)

Couldnt resist this braunfel smoker. Picked it up for $50 in exellent condition on CL. well built from TX. looks like it has been garage kept. The guy I bought it from said it was about 10yrs old.I have been slack with my smoker/freezer build, I hope this wont slow me down even more.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 25, 2010)

Good buy congrats


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 26, 2010)

Great Find those are good smokers...


----------



## chefrob (Dec 27, 2010)

nice find.............


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow awesome find!  Good for you!  Isnt it funny what some people just want to give away because its in thier way.

SOB


----------



## eman (Dec 27, 2010)

Great pic of my old "trusty rusty"

Put out a whole bunch of good smokes from one exactly like it .

 Make sure and do the stack mod and the baffle to it.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 29, 2010)

hey eman, sent you a pm


----------

